# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Asking your doctor to prescribe steroids?

## slick1921

Question for everyone out there. I am ready to use steroids but i do not want to buy them off the street. If i went to the doctors and asked him to prescribe me a low dosage and administer them as well do you think he would? I was going to tell him that im going to do them either way so I would rather get safe steroids from him and have him watch me and keep track of my progress from a health point of view then buy them from some dealer.

Now my question is do you think this would work? Do they even have access to steroids? And what steroid would i suggest he prescribe to me?

Thank You

----------


## shrpskn

Your physician is not going to prescribe any AAS to you unless he/she finds it medicinally necessary...

They'll order lab work and check your hormone levels...if a deficiency is found in your test levels, your doc may refer you to an endo, or prescribe you TRT.

This will all de-pend on your specific practitioner/healthcare provider as well.

Good luck,

----------


## nyjetsfan86

> Question for everyone out there. I am ready to use steroids but i do not want to buy them off the street. If i went to the doctors and asked him to prescribe me a low dosage and administer them as well do you think he would? I was going to tell him that im going to do them either way so I would rather get safe steroids from him and have him watch me and keep track of my progress from a health point of view then buy them from some dealer.
> 
> Now my question is do you think this would work? Do they even have access to steroids? And what steroid would i suggest he prescribe to me?
> 
> Thank You


how old are you?

----------


## slick1921

> how old are you?


I am 24. Been working out for 2 years and feel like i havnt got a single result. I just want a really mild dose so i can get some results. I dont want to balloon up and look like a professional body builder in 1 month...

----------


## 1morerep

> I am 24. Been working out for 2 years and feel like i havnt got a single result. I just want a really mild dose so i can get some results. I dont want to balloon up and look like a professional body builder in 1 month...


thats what they all say, bro. be careful.

----------


## cookiemonstR

> I am 24. Been working out for 2 years and feel like i havnt got a single result. I just want a really mild dose so i can get some results. I dont want to balloon up and look like a professional body builder in 1 month...


man, you clearly have alot of reading to do, don't bother with steroids , there not for you

----------


## Midwest Viking

Ok, Well first, you can't expect to walk into a doctor's office, and expect to get steroids with the threat of "If I can't do them here, I will do them somewhere else."

A doctor has been through too much college, worked too hard, makes too good of money, etc. to basically say "oh no, if you are going to break the law, don't do it by yourself, let me help"

Secondly, if you have been training for two years and have no results, its because you either have a serious diet problem, or you don't really train. 

And third, You could take all the steroids in the world, in the shortest amount of time in the world, and you would never "accidently" look like a pro in one month. If that was the case, then you could look at all the Olympia contestants about six weeks before the show, and they would wiegh 150 lbs, but thanks to the "magic" of steroids, they can start cycling about 4 or 5 weeks before, and be in shape for the contest.

Sorry, not trying to put you down, I am just trying to be realistic with you.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

> Ok, Well first, you can't expect to walk into a doctor's office, and expect to get steroids with the threat of "If I can't do them here, I will do them somewhere else."
> 
> A doctor has been through too much college, worked too hard, makes too good of money, etc. to basically say "oh no, if you are going to break the law, don't do it by yourself, let me help"
> 
> Secondly, if you have been training for two years and have no results, its because you either have a serious diet problem, or you don't really train. 
> 
> And third, You could take all the steroids in the world, in the shortest amount of time in the world, and you would never "accidently" look like a pro in one month. If that was the case, then you could look at all the Olympia contestants about six weeks before the show, and they would wiegh 150 lbs, but thanks to the "magic" of steroids, they can start cycling about 4 or 5 weeks before, and be in shape for the contest.
> 
> Sorry, not trying to put you down, I am just trying to be realistic with you.


i agree with everything he just said

----------


## cbc5010

this forum is negative alot....a bunch of no it alls.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

> this forum is negative alot....a bunch of no it alls.


its not being negative its trying to help people out

----------


## sasman

dude....most Dr. don't know a thing about steroids .... and don't even know where to begin with looking at hormone levels..... you'll need to learn all the info anyways might as well save yourself some serious cash .....read and learn!!!!

----------


## shrpskn

> this forum is negative alot....a bunch of no it alls.


Elaborate.

Is there something in this thread that made you come to this conclusion?

It looks to me like every response to the thread starter's question was very appropriate...what's negative about any of it?...would it make you feel better if everyone told the guy what he wants to hear regardless of whether it's fact or fiction?

Would it make you happy if we told the guy, "Yes, go to the nearest walk-in...tell the doc you want some roids...and then you'll walk out with a script"....?

Bottom line is, unless a physician deems it medicinally necessary, you are not going to just walk in and out of the clinic with a script for AAS...you can bet your last penny on this too, especially after all the smoke in the air with the pharmacies and HRT clinics that got popped recently.

----------


## Lexed

man you got a long way to go if your gonna go with it anyway I would recommend reading every sticky and as much posts as possible to get you up to date

----------


## nyjetsfan86

:Owned:

----------


## SMAN12b

> I am 24. Been working out for 2 years and feel like i havnt got a single result. I just want a really mild dose so i can get some results. I dont want to balloon up and look like a professional body builder in 1 month...



OK, without being negative, you are way too young to be considered for HRT. Any endocrinologist would have to run tests to determine if your levels were in the normal range or not. 

If you feel like you haven't made gains in the gym, first look at your diet, and your training, both of which we can help you with here IF you are willing and dedicated to getting better.

Steroids are NOT magic, they do not go in and just grow muscle, you have to do 99% of the work in order for them to help you

----------


## WorkinHard2Day

> I dont want to balloon up and look like a professional body builder in 1 month...


I wish!!!!!

----------


## shrpskn

> *OK, without being negative*, you are way too young to be considered for HRT. Any endocrinologist would have to run tests to determine if your levels were in the normal range or not. 
> 
> If you feel like you haven't made gains in the gym, first look at your diet, and your training, both of which we can help you with here IF you are willing and dedicated to getting better.
> 
> Steroids are NOT magic, they do not go in and just grow muscle, you have to do 99% of the work in order for them to help you


But you're still a no it all  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Joking aside, I completely agree...AAS's, used properly, are simply a *tool*, not a magic potion that is going to transform you into the hulk overnight....it takes a lengthy and tremendous amount of dedication and discipline with ones' diet and training regimen to successfully utilize the tools of AAS's without ending up being another statistic.

----------


## SMAN12b

> But you're still a no it all



But only cause you taught me everything I know!!!  :BbAily:

----------


## HORSE~

> But only cause you taught me everything I know!!!



Thats the same thing you said to me you two timeing WHORE!!!! :Evil2:

----------


## shrpskn

Well, I think that about wraps this one up fellas...

I think it's safe to say this thread's been  :Owned:  


To the thread starter:

Best of luck,

----------


## slick1921

> Ok, Well first, you can't expect to walk into a doctor's office, and expect to get steroids with the threat of "If I can't do them here, I will do them somewhere else."
> 
> A doctor has been through too much college, worked too hard, makes too good of money, etc. to basically say "oh no, if you are going to break the law, don't do it by yourself, let me help"
> 
> Secondly, if you have been training for two years and have no results, its because you either have a serious diet problem, or you don't really train. 
> 
> And third, You could take all the steroids in the world, in the shortest amount of time in the world, and you would never "accidently" look like a pro in one month. If that was the case, then you could look at all the Olympia contestants about six weeks before the show, and they would wiegh 150 lbs, but thanks to the "magic" of steroids, they can start cycling about 4 or 5 weeks before, and be in shape for the contest.
> 
> Sorry, not trying to put you down, I am just trying to be realistic with you.


It was a figure of speech to get my point across obviously steroids are not going to make you look like a body builder all of a sudden i know it takes lots of work to look like that. Personally i think those guys competing in Mr Olympia look awfully discusting but i still have a huge huge amount of respect for there hard work and dedication.

I have no results because i have a SUPER FAST metabolisim. Eating 6000 Calories a day is not easy and if one day i only eat 4800, well i just lost all my gains for the last few days because my body just burned them all right up. I train hard i follow my trainers diet and workout regime which has been approved on here and by another trainer. Its a full time job as soon as im done cooking and eating i have to immediatly start to prepare and cook the next meal. Theres no time to work, school or do anything all there is time to do is eat eat eat.

I know 6 people that i can think of that have used steroids. They always balloon up so they look like incredible hulks and then they loose most of it but still keep a good majority of the muscle gains so rather then looking like the incredible hulk they now have scuplted fit bodies. I dont want to do this i just want a little extra help. I dont want anyone to beble to tell ive used steroids.

I just have a serious problem putting a substance that could be watered down with god knows what or putting something that was made is some chinamens bathtub in his basement. So i want to get doctor prescribed steroids and do it the safe way and have him watch my health so if something does go wrong and that i am unaware of..He can get my blood analyzed, listen to my heart give me a physical etc etc etc. Stuff that i cant really do myself.







I am just sooo tired of being 24 yrs old and wei***ng 140lbs with clothes on. Did i mention i'm 6'3. I'm all skin and bones.

I just want to beable to wear shorts in the summer insted of always being the guy that has jeans on when its scorching hot out. I want to beable to take my shirt of when its hot out and not have people comment on how skinny i am. I want to not always wear long sleeve shirts because i am so self concious of how pinner my skinny arms are. I want to feel confident and beable to talk to other people and go out and have fun. 

Its a horrible feeling for girls that are not fat to weigh more then you or the same. Girls dont want a guy that weighs less then them or even the same. I just want to feel confident thats all i want.. Girls have told me on several occasions that im to skinny for them but im a really great guy. Being skinny like me is a disease that is ruining my life.

----------


## shrpskn

^ I'm finding it difficult to swallow your caloric intake at them stats...

6000 kcals/ed and you're only 140 lbs @ 6' 3"???  :What?:  

Break your diet down for us...in detail...something must be amiss with your macro management to be taking in that amount of calories and not being able to bring your weight beyond 140 lbs...otherwise I think you may potentially have a health issue that is preventing you from gaining any weight.

Good luck,

----------


## knownutz

I think you need to go to the doctor and try your original idea. Let me know how this goes.

----------


## Adam F

Slick I feel for you man! Keep us updated on your diet, and if you see a doctor keep us informed on what he says.

----------


## Mista Massive

> I think you need to go to the doctor and try your original idea. Let me know how this goes.



Why?

we've established that won't achieve a thing.

nearly everyday i hear people say "i'm doing everything right yet i can't grow".

absolute bullshit!!

forget following your (trainer's) diet, educate yourself and create your own meal plans. understanding will help you to achieve that.

a man who follows another man's footprints, leaves none of his own. there are no shortcuts to any place worth going.

like shrpskn said, write out your daily meals and break it down for us. i BET we'll find something wrong. and if not in th diet, then in the training or rest, or lifestyle

----------


## Getinbgr

A man who fails to follow another's footprints often gets lost.

I agree that there is likely something wrong with his diet, but I think it's reckless to tell him to merely disregard his trainer's diet and create his own meal plans. I'm guessing many of us are trainers or otherwise schooled in nutirition.

Creativity or "breaking the mold" occurs after you've learned the fundamental rules of any subject. Like Brad Pitt's character in the movie "A River Runs Through it", who taught himself to shadow fly fish after learning basic theory from his father.

Follow the footprints in front of you for a while, leave your own trail after you know the lay of the land.

----------


## Stock

Unless you have a medical condition, your diet is crap. Post what you ate yesterday, break it down like what time you ate what. Dont worry so much about breaking down calories/proteins/carbs/fat yet(there will be plenty of time for that). Just give us a list of your complete eating schedule from yesterday. I use to be a hard gainer myself, until I got my diet in check. If you cant do this, then IMO you are no where near ready to consider AAS...

----------


## Serotonin

Even if a M.D. did prescribe you testosterone , it wouldn't be the amount used in body-building... not even close. You also wouldn't get the many different compounds found in illicit steroids . Tren , Deca , EQ, etc...

----------


## jagdpanther

6000 cal a day and ur not gaining? how long have you been eating 6000cal a day? how consistent is it? What is your percentage of protien,carbs, and fat?

----------


## Stock

> 6000 cal a day and ur not gaining? how long have you been eating 6000cal a day? how consistent is it? What is your percentage of protien,carbs, and fat?


He probably doesnt know how to break it down yet, but if he tells us what he ate and when, we might see what is up...

----------


## ghostdog128

edit

----------


## bigboyhutch

this is what my doc wrote about 2 yrs ago.

Jill....Is he talking about *********.
If so he may need to see endocrine.... We would not
> Rx an ******** like ******** without an endo work up and a rule out
> for
> abnormal testostorone first. I think a referral to endo is in order.
> On
> second thought probably he should come in to clinic to see me first...he
> can
> set it up . Let him know how..Thanx..Dr Z.



I would research a little more bro. Diet though is the best musle builder.

----------


## Staddonator

Id say mate that if you're 140lbs @ 6'3'' then your nutritional intake should be in the region of:

3200kcals

2280-300g protein per day
300-350g carbs per day
and the remainder of the calories left in good fats

recovery is going to be the big gaining time...so eat 20g protein straight after your workouts, then another 30g about an hour later.
take some form of slow burning protein before bed and sleep around 8-9 hours.


also i dont know if u have considered other options besides steroids such a prohormones. If you are looking to gain lean muscle and increase weight then things like cynostane, epistane and tren bomb may be more suitable, though im not entirely sure if tren bomb is around or legal anymore.

hope this helps dude

----------


## Pennyman

I don't think that asking your doctor to prescribe you to steroids or any anabolic supplement is the biggest concern. I think that working out for two years and not getting any results sounds weird. A dedicated person with a good work ethic who exercises right, eats healthy, and gets enough protein will be able to reach their goals without the help of steroids.

----------


## gymsoldier

> I don't think that asking your doctor to prescribe you to steroids or any anabolic supplement is the biggest concern. I think that working out for two years and not getting any results sounds weird. A dedicated person with a good work ethic who exercises right, eats healthy, and gets enough protein will be able to reach their goals without the help of steroids.


Yeah so this thread is five years old.
Great first post...

----------


## Brazensol

Might he have a thyroid issue? Hyper?

----------


## Atomini

Stop posting in this thread, people!!! It's FIVE YEARS OLD!

----------


## Brady1040

Why do u think they call it a prescription you dumbass? Use your head!

----------


## skull_krusher

Yeah, I don't think that approach will work, at all. Where in the blue hell is there a doctor that would do what you are thinking? Ah, I know where.... In blue hell!!! good luck.

----------


## deathdog

> Yeah, I don't think that approach will work, at all. Where in the blue hell is there a doctor that would do what you are thinking? Ah, I know where.... In blue hell!!! good luck.


are you kidding me, this thread is from 2007... nice first post.....

----------

